# Getting a job in a bakery



## 17yearsoldexec (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello chefs,

I have worked in a steakhouse for about a year (I am 17 years old). I have done ordering, scheduling, as well as put in lots of hours cooking on the line. We don't have many desserts, maybe one or two at a time, but I do them with one of our line cooks (who is 24 and wants to be a baker). We always make them from scratch and I like to think we do them very well. I bake alot on my free time; but anyway, I will be partecipanti culinary school starting next month, with an emphasis on baking and pastry. Having never worked in a bakery, but had good experience (for my age) in restaurant and great understanding of how baking works, how hard will it be for me to get a job actually working in a bakery after culinary school, at 19 years old. It doesn't have to be anything really fancy or upscale, heck could even be in nicer grocery store, as long as everything is scratch made. Any information or advice would be greatly appreciated. Location is Omaha, Nebraska, in case that somehow makes a difference. Thank you and good luck to all of you in future sforzi.


----------



## anna banana (May 7, 2011)

I've worked at two bakeries with no experience. The worst that could happen is they think you're over-qualified for the position. As for the difficulty getting hired; I can't tell you. If you're planning on staying in Omaha, it depends on what the city has available to you.


----------

